# why my goldfish is always in the top of the tank?



## AngelinaA

Marley is a black moor i have had him for about 1 year.. 4 months ago i moved them into a bigger tank cause they got overstock and since then my goldfish is always in the top of the tank doing bubbles all day.. soon they will be move again in our outside pond but i am worried for him...any tips?


----------



## Fishyfins

The water at the top of the tank is usually the most oxygen rich (as its where the interface with the surface is), so staying at the top is usually a sign of low oxygen conditions in the water. this could be through many things. low water volume, low surface area, too high a temperature, too many fish...

what size is the tank they are in? and how many fish have you got in there (also, what types?)


----------



## NaomiM

In addition to Fishyfins' questions, did you move the filter media across from your old tank to the new one? A fish who has survived a fish-in cycle (ammonia and nitrite in the water due to an uncycled new filter or media) may sustain long-term gill damage which can make it hard for them to take in oxygen from the water, in which case you may find them gasping for air near the surface even when there's plenty of oxygen in the water.


----------



## AngelinaA

i have 4 goldfish(Marley black moor, Bob fantail, Mr bubbles shubunkin, fiona oranda red cap) in a 175l tank with air pump 2 (new old) filters and a heater.. they have lot of oxygen the other fish have a normal behavior .. my old first tank was 70 liters with 2 fish and then i decide to take a bigger one and new friends... i am still not happy so they will be move in a pond but i am sad about Marley i cant find whats wrong with him ..!
thats Marley happy in the 70l tank with his friend bob


----------



## AngelinaA

NaomiM said:


> In addition to Fishyfins' questions, did you move the filter media across from your old tank to the new one? A fish who has survived a fish-in cycle (ammonia and nitrite in the water due to an uncycled new filter or media) may sustain long-term gill damage which can make it hard for them to take in oxygen from the water, in which case you may find them gasping for air near the surface even when there's plenty of oxygen in the water.


yes I still have the old filter and a new one I cycle my tank and did the tests before I put the fish in..i am sure they are not gasping for air i have an air pump!


----------



## AngelinaA

thats Marley right now...


----------



## labradrk

Is he being bullied by the other fish in your tank? occasionally I get the odd fish that is victimized by another and they will hide behind the filter or heater until I move them (or the bully).

You can't put fancy goldfish in an outside pond by the way; they won't survive.


----------



## AngelinaA

i really dont know the other fish is always together but he doesnt want to be with them..also the fantails can live in ponds thats a myth!


----------



## Peapet

AngelinaA said:


> i really dont know the other fish is always together but he doesnt want to be with them..also the fantails can live in ponds thats a myth!


They might be ok outside in summer, but they won't survive freezing temperatures outside like common goldfish


----------



## AngelinaA

its only for the summer of course i ll keep them inside the winter


----------



## moggiemum

hi my big comet mango also does this from time to time i find it improves when i feed him less, i think its called pipeing ? hope he s ok he s beautiful


----------



## AngelinaA

thank you ! i think that he is begging for food but i am not sure..!


----------



## moggiemum

hows marley ? well ,i hope


----------



## AngelinaA

he's fine but he is still doing that..


----------



## moggiemum

does marley improve even slightly if you feed him less, would b nice to c more pics, hope he s well


----------



## AngelinaA

marley doesnt stop to do this and i fed him less yesterday i moved him into another tank to see if the problem is the other fish


----------



## moggiemum

Marley good luck 
hope he dosent stess 2 much, has new tank got any water or good bacteria from original tank?


----------



## AngelinaA

yeah the problem was the other fish marley is fine in the other tank but i cant keep him cause the other tank is too small for him i ll find him a good home without any fish around


----------



## AngelinaA

unfortulately marley has dropsy i must put him to sleep


----------



## NaomiM

Oh no, sorry to hear that


----------



## AngelinaA

i cant do nothing now to save his life dropsy is in the latest stage so he stays in the bottom and doesnt want to eat .. my vet said that i must to put him to sleep today


----------



## NaomiM

Sorry  Once dropsy symptoms show, there's not normally anything you can do, so I'd agree with your vet sadly  Do you know how to euthanise?


----------



## moggiemum

so sorry to hear about marley. is it to late for antibiotics / salt dip treatment?


----------



## AngelinaA

yeah its too late..marley passed away now


----------



## moggiemum

so sorry for you and Marley, r.i.p keeping fish is one of the hardest pets i have known we all do our best and carry on. dont lose faith


----------



## AngelinaA

yeah thats true..thank you..i loved that fish so much


----------

